# Pictured rocks kayak guide reccommendations?



## Dangerous1 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am planning a summer trip to pictured rocks with my girlfriend (we have never been there). I was wondering if anyone could refer me to some good guide services. I don't want to spend a fortune as we are poor college students. Any insight is much appreciated!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

We've rented sea kayaks from these folks; they're based out of Marquette and offer Pictured Rocks trips:

http://www.paddlingmichigan.com/

Good Luck!


----------

